# Cook-Out 2011 Convention



## fire1045 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sounds like I will have a couple of deserts coming. Is there anything else that anybody can think of thats kinda needed?


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Just added it Ed.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope that there is a lot of hungry folks, last year seemed pretty busy. This has the makings of a great feed, what a variety something for everyone. I can't wait. I think I have several lbs. of bluegills:fish2: and walleye. Trying to borrow a couple of them pop up canopys from work if they're not using them.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

I must have missed the date but when is the cook out ??


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Jacob Huffman said:


> I must have missed the date but when is the cook out ??


Next Sat (8/20) at the MTPCA convention in Evart.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Mister ED said:


> Next Sat (8/20) at the MTPCA convention in Evart.


Thank you for the info..


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

im bringing the hot dogs and buns.ill get 2 gallons of oil vegetable ok?if you need help ill help.somebody said it s the same time as the lot numbers.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

leechwrangler said:


> im bringing the hot dogs and buns.ill get 2 gallons of oil vegetable ok?if you need help ill help.somebody said it s the same time as the lot numbers.


Sounds good leech. Are you already on the list for the hotdogs and buns ... Michigan from T-man? Or is this additional? Just trying to keep the list correct.

*I meant to put this in last nights update: We will have at least two 'salmon coolers' there (BH2's and mine). Drop stuff off anytime ... just put meat with meat, etc (don't need anyone getting sick).*

Don't know what time lot numbers roll out ... no big deal iffin you need to run over there to get yours. I think there will be plenty of work to do all day long.


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

michigan tman=leechwrangler ms


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Here is an updated list off food and needs. I'll grab some stuff to bread the fish (and whatever). We lost Sgt MJR Bob, and his big pot of green bean soup. Sides and deserts are still on the low side. I think we have the meat covered.:lol:

Rich Stock willl have his trailer there again this year and we will stage around it like we did last year (trailer is big and brite orange). Please drop off your items at/near the trailer. Those items that need or are part of prep/cooking should be there around 1pm(ish). If you have a desert or a side that goes right on the table ... it can wait a bit longer. We will have two 150qt coolers ... might need to find some more. Please make sure, if you drop your 'cool' items off ... put meat only with meat (we don't need anyone getting ill).

We will need some prep help early in the afternoon ... cutting/pulling pork, prepping spuds, etc. We had 6-8 of us last year ... will need more hands this year with the pig.
*Meats -*
Gander Club (TMAN) - Fish ~ 20# 
feedinggrounds (MS) - Bluegill
On a Call (TMAN) - 2 Moose Meatloaves 
Michigan (TMAN) - Hot Dogs / Buns
BigJoe. (TMAN) - Venison Sloppy Joes
Red84 (TMAN) - Wild Boar
fire1045 (MS) - Mystery Meat (BBQ Possum?)
CountryMile (TMAN) &#8211; Hog
Mister Ed - ~ 20# bnls Beaver
BlueBill (TMAN) &#8211; 5-6 pkg Buns
Beaverhunter2 - 20 lbs or so of catfish fillets


*Sides -*
Wiggler (MS)- Baked Beans
Paul Dobbins (TMAN) - Salmon Cheese Ball
Fire1045 (MS)- 20# Potatoes, 2-3 lb bacon, Slicing onions, Green peppers
motorcityhtps (MS) &#8211; 20# Potatoes
SNAREMAN (MS) - 10doz. ears of corn
Erik&#8217; s Buddy - 2-3 dz ears of corn
BigWhiskey (MS) - Macaroni Salad
mink1(TMAN) &#8211; Pasta Salad
toepincher (MS) - Taco/Macaroni Salad
johnd (MS) - Coleslaw

*Deserts -*
motorcop1 (TMAN) - Couple Pies
RustyAxeCamp (MS)- Watermelon, Cookies 
fire1045 (MS) - a couple of deserts

*Utensils/Oil/Etc -*
Wolf Creek Products (T-man) - Plates, napkins, utensils, cups
Gander Club (TMAN) - 5 gal cook oil
toepincher (MS) - Paper Towels
RustyAxeCamp (TMAN) - Serving Spoons, Salt & Pepper, Seasoning Salt, BBQ Sauce
Paul Dobbins (TMAN) &#8211; World famous Buzzard BBQ Sauce
Dale H. (TMAN) - Lemonade/punch 
Beaverhunter2 - Several Large Foil Pans, Ketchup and Mustard, 3 Squeeze Bottles of Butter
Michigan (AKA leachwrangler) - 2 gal of oil
Big Joe (TMAN) - 3 rolls of foil



*Equipment -*
Travelintinner (TMAN)- Grill
Seaarkshooter (MS)- 2 Grills
Dale H. (TMAN) - 2 Drink Coolers
RustyAxeCamp (TMAN) - Turkey Fryer/Pot
SNAREMAN (MS) - turkey fryer (pot,burner)
feedinggrounds (MS) - Turkey Fryer w/ fish basket 
Cleosdad (TMAN) - 3 turkey cookers, a 6 ft. event grill, 2 grills, Tables, serving equipment, coolers etc..
Rich Stock (Email) - Grill, Double Fryer, Hose, Tarp, Kettles, Tables, etc..
Mister Ed &#8211; hog cooker, 50mil plastic to cover prep tables, Big cooler, knives
Beaverhunter2 - A 150qt Cooler (I'll be there Wednesday pm)

*Needs:*
More deserts
More sides
*HEAVY* duty foil - 3 big rolls
5 gal cooking oil
Tomatos, cukes, etc

*Help:*
RustyAxeCamp (Erik)
Wiggler (Al)
Rich Stock
CleosDad (Steve)
feedinggrounds (Dan) 
Snareman (Ed)
LeachWrangler
Mink1 (Josh)
Mister Ed
Big Joe


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

I can't edit the above and I do not feal like posting it again ... but I covered the rest of the foil, the fish breading, and another pasta type salad.

*BH2 -* I also grabbed two things of squeeze margerine (couldn't remember it being on the list)... so if you haven't bought it yet, only grab one. If you did, oh well ... *we can make a ring and grease up Wiggy and Freepop & let them go at it*.:idea::lol:


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Ed you can put me down in the help column as well. I'm not getting a number for the auction, so I should be able fill in for people who have to step away.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Here is an updated list off food and needs. I'll grab some stuff to bread the fish (and whatever). We lost Sgt MJR Bob, and his big pot of green bean soup. Sides and deserts are still on the low side. I think we have the meat covered.:lol:

Rich Stock willl have his trailer there again this year and we will stage around it like we did last year (trailer is big and brite orange). Please drop off your items at/near the trailer. Those items that need or are part of prep/cooking should be there around 1pm(ish). If you have a desert or a side that goes right on the table ... it can wait a bit longer. We will have two 150qt coolers ... might need to find some more. Please make sure, if you drop your 'cool' items off ... put meat only with meat (we don't need anyone getting ill).

We will need some prep help early in the afternoon ... cutting/pulling pork, prepping spuds, etc. We had 6-8 of us last year ... will need more hands this year with the pig.
*Meats -*
Gander Club (TMAN) - Fish ~ 20# 
feedinggrounds (MS) - Bluegill
On a Call (TMAN) - 2 Moose Meatloaves 
Michigan (TMAN) - Hot Dogs / Buns
BigJoe. (TMAN) - Venison Sloppy Joes
Red84 (TMAN) - Wild Boar
fire1045 (MS) - Mystery Meat (BBQ Possum?)
CountryMile (TMAN) &#8211; Hog
Mister Ed - ~ 20# bnls Beaver
BlueBill (TMAN) &#8211; 5-6 pkg Buns
Beaverhunter2 - 20 lbs or so of catfish fillets


*Sides -*
Wiggler (MS)- Baked Beans
Paul Dobbins (TMAN) - Salmon Cheese Ball
Fire1045 (MS)- 20# Potatoes, 2-3 lb bacon, Slicing onions, Green peppers
motorcityhtps (MS) &#8211; 20# Potatoes
SNAREMAN (MS) - 10doz. ears of corn
Erik&#8217; s Buddy - 2-3 dz ears of corn
BigWhiskey (MS) - Macaroni Salad
mink1(TMAN) &#8211; Pasta Salad
toepincher (MS) - Taco/Macaroni Salad
johnd (MS) - Coleslaw
Mister ED - Pasta Salad
RustyAxeCamp's buddy - Cukes

*Deserts -*
motorcop1 (TMAN) - Couple Pies
RustyAxeCamp (MS)- Watermelon, Cookies 
fire1045 (MS) - a couple of deserts

*Utensils/Oil/Etc -*
Wolf Creek Products (T-man) - Plates, napkins, utensils, cups
Gander Club (TMAN) - 5 gal cook oil
toepincher (MS) - Paper Towels
RustyAxeCamp (TMAN) - Serving Spoons, Salt & Pepper, Seasoning Salt, BBQ Sauce
Paul Dobbins (TMAN) &#8211; World famous Buzzard BBQ Sauce
Dale H. (TMAN) - Lemonade/punch 
Beaverhunter2 - Several Large Foil Pans, Ketchup and Mustard, 3 Squeeze Bottles of Butter
Michigan (AKA leachwrangler) - 2 gal of oil
Big Joe (TMAN) - 3 rolls of foil
Mister ED - 4 rolls of foil, Breading for the fish
Trapper Ed - 4 rolls of foil.
diehardhunter - big jug of oil

*Equipment -*
Travelintinner (TMAN)- Grill
Seaarkshooter (MS)- 2 Grills
Dale H. (TMAN) - 2 Drink Coolers
RustyAxeCamp (TMAN) - Turkey Fryer/Pot
SNAREMAN (MS) - turkey fryer (pot,burner)
feedinggrounds (MS) - Turkey Fryer w/ fish basket 
Cleosdad (TMAN) - 3 turkey cookers, a 6 ft. event grill, 2 grills, Tables, serving equipment, coolers etc..
Rich Stock (Email) - Grill, Double Fryer, Hose, Tarp, Kettles, Tables, etc..
Mister Ed &#8211; hog cooker, 50mil plastic to cover prep tables, Big cooler, knives
Beaverhunter2 - A 150qt Cooler (I'll be there Wednesday pm)

*Needs:*
More deserts
More sides
Tomatos, cukes, etc

*Help:*
RustyAxeCamp (Erik)
Wiggler (Al)
Rich Stock
CleosDad (Steve)
feedinggrounds (Dan) 
Snareman (Ed)
LeachWrangler
Mink1 (Josh)
Mister Ed
Big Joe
Erik's 2 buddies
ToePincher

*If I forgot anyone or anything, let me know!!*

*If you are still looking for something to bring ... may I suggest a desert?* Wiggy likes deserts!

And on that note ... I think this will be my final post/update. Will be picking up the hog cooker and packing tomorrow night, to hopefully head out Thursday morning (unless I end up working Thurs). See y'all there!!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

*ATTENTION*


Just talked to Ed.

Rich Stock did not bring his trailer this year, so those looking to meet by his trailer will have poor luck... Good news is he did bring his cookout gear.

The pig cooker is set up and can serve as the general meeting place.

Those that haven't been there before..... The "area" is kind of a outdoor fenced horse arena on the north side of the vendor buildings.

*If you can't find it, just sit down and start crying, someone will help you....*


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Ed, Erik or who ever was left... did ya grab my bean pan and top i left upside down right behind the pig roaster outside the fence?? naturally i was a little under the weather last night and forgot to throw it in my truck.. GREAT TIME AS USUAL GUYS!!! Ed you are the master pig-slopper!!! Erik... a fine dinner as usual. to all you guys that helped.. great job and look forward to next year. Ed.. i couldnt wake you this morning... sorry.. i felt so bad you hadnt slept in 2 days.. i just felt bad about waking ya up. yes.. i had 3 jobs to tend to at home, so when i got up, it was time to pack up and git-ur-dun! :help:

oh ya... my big fat-man fold up camping chair that was bye the roaster must still be there too, cuz it aint in my truck... Ed.. make sure you grab all that stuff for me.. the price you pay for letting me let YOU sleep in this morning.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I didn't get over there this morning, I don't know about your pot.



THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE HELP !!!!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Wiggler said:


> Ed, Erik or who ever was left... did ya grab my bean pan and top i left upside down right behind the pig roaster outside the fence?? naturally i was a little under the weather last night and forgot to throw it in my truck.. GREAT TIME AS USUAL GUYS!!! Ed you are the master pig-slopper!!! Erik... a fine dinner as usual. to all you guys that helped.. great job and look forward to next year. Ed.. i couldnt wake you this morning... sorry.. i felt so bad you hadnt slept in 2 days.. i just felt bad about waking ya up. yes.. i had 3 jobs to tend to at home, so when i got up, it was time to pack up and git-ur-dun! :help:
> 
> oh ya... my big fat-man fold up camping chair that was bye the roaster must still be there too, cuz it aint in my truck... Ed.. make sure you grab all that stuff for me.. the price you pay for letting me let YOU sleep in this morning.


Sounds like some one needs to hire themseves a babie sitter to keep track of there stuff. 

Ed just Donate his stuff to the next convention auction.

How was the turn out at the cook out? 

When I had to leave ,close to six, the parking lot was pretty empty.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

multibeard said:


> Sounds like some one needs to hire themseves a babie sitter to keep track of there stuff.
> 
> Ed just Donate his stuff to the next convention auction.


Heck Multi, he already has me. I brough one item for him that he left last year ... let's just say it will be with me for another year.  I have a better idea for his stuff ... it will be held ransome for some spify new beaver traps that he don't know how to set.



multibeard said:


> How was the turn out at the cook out?


I think it went pretty good. Maybe a little lighter than last year ... but still a very nice crowd. I think the potential of rain might have kept a few away ... it did spit on us as we were finishing preping, but, once the line started ... the clouds broke and it was great evening.


----------

